# cabinetmaker's sidekick



## user9547 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was wondering if any one has heard of this extremely valuable tool. It is the most used tool in my family's shop. My dad invented it back in the 80's, mainly for himself. It is still pretty obscure, but you can find it at www.woodstudio.com. I was hoping to get some reviews, from those who have one, to post on our new site. 

I know it is shameless self promotion, but I will try anything.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

*Beware ! !*

*The web page referenced caused my IE to shut down due to an attempted data execution.*


----------



## user9547 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know how that happened. I just copied and pasted. I changed the link to our home page. Or search for cabinetmaker's sidekick or woodstudio.com


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

???????????????????

I went to your link and did not see any tools?

G


----------



## radionightster (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's what he's talking about:

http://www.woodstudio.com/sidekick/index.htm

It's a little tape measure and pencil holder


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe Fastcap has a similar item. http://www.fastcap.com/speedclip.aspx


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I have one similar to that, I have had it for many years it came with my tool apron from sears in the 1960's.
You slide it over the web belt.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it came in two stiles one for tapes and one for stick rulers .


----------



## user9547 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is like playing cards with my sister's kids.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Dylan Cochran said:


> This is like playing cards with my sister's kids.


Good experience for you when you have kids of your own. :icon_smile:

BTW - Got your e-mail. Thanks.

BTW2 - Some of us are a bit more flippant than others.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

New pants are great!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I was thinkin' about this since my last flippant (thanks Rich) reply. I think it's great and all, that your father invented that tape holder. It was an innovative accomplishment. 

But in reality, If I wear a holder, I prefer a holster type holder like this one:
.








.
The tape just drops in, and takes no clipping onto anything, and the case is protected and can't get knocked off. As for where to stick the pencil...I'll tell ya where to stick it...(behind your ear of course, where did ya think I was gonna say?):laughing:.

Furthermore, posting a product that's for sale is a type of spamming in my book. Did your father put you up to this? Anyway, welcome to the forum.:smile:


----------



## user9547 (Jul 22, 2009)

No, this is not an avenue Pops would find useful. I was trying something new and out of my comfort zone. Sometimes it works...

My intent was not to spam. Maybe I only convinced myself of that.

Thanks for all the comparitive products. I've seen them. 

To each his own.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Who's winning, you or your sister's kids? :huh:


----------

